# Press It Into A Brick



## theMONSTER (Jun 13, 2009)

I wasa wondering if there is any proper method to compressing weed into bricks, not to sell but to keep for my personal use so when my bag needs a refill i can just rip a few chuncks off and yea...wanna know how..any suggestions?


----------



## sk8disgruntled (Jun 13, 2009)

why would you want to compress it, just keep that shit in jars. isnt the point of growing in the first place so u dont have to smoke that shitty brick weed? its just gonna decrease potency.


----------



## dieselhound (Jun 13, 2009)

sk8disgruntled said:


> why would you want to compress it, just keep that shit in jars. isnt the point of growing in the first place so u dont have to smoke that shitty brick weed? its just gonna decrease potency.


When your stashing elbows it's good idea to conceal best as possible. Compressing w/ trash compactor , can crusher, car jack. Good Luck


----------



## pokesalotasmot (Jun 13, 2009)

Seems like a lot of extra work for nothing to me.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 13, 2009)

wont that crush the trichs? and it wont dry properly..right?


----------



## masterganja (Jun 13, 2009)

keep that shit in mason jars...plus then your bud always looks good, and u can be like yeah...i grew that shit and people will be amazed


----------



## treduece (Jun 13, 2009)

bud compressed into bricks= brick weed (or hash blocks)


----------



## masterganja (Jun 13, 2009)

brick weed= gross


----------



## Hayduke (Jun 13, 2009)

There is a difference between someone wanting to compress good bud and mexi brickweed. 

The mexi stuff is often trash compacted before it is dry (much less cured) and ferments...hence the funky smell.

I agree with curing and storing in glass jars (out of light!), but I understand that there is something to compressing. As far as the trichs being damaged and losing potency...light, time, temp, and O2 are the enemy of THC...compressing slows down the decomposition due to light and o2.

I used to manicure each perfect bong rip and marvel at the beauty of each one....I got so much bud (none pressed!) that I can play with any time I want that I now grind it in a grinder with a kief catcher and jam a day or twos worth into a container that I can just pinch a toke out of easily. For traveling this would be nice to compress, as it comes right back to life.

Of course you would not want to compress wet or uncured bud.

Large amounts could be made into pucks in a 2" pvc pipe, ram with a wood dowel fit to inside dia. of pipe. It works good for keeping light and O2 from degrading the flowers of MJ's cousin, Hops.

I have a "Makin's clay extruder" (looks like a hash press with a t-bolt to tighten) that I use for hash and would work well for bud also, but it makes little pucks the diameter of a U.S. dime (actually use two dimes inside so it does not extrude)


----------



## dieselhound (Jun 13, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> There is a difference between someone wanting to compress good bud and mexi brickweed.
> 
> The mexi stuff is often trash compacted before it is dry (much less cured) and ferments...hence the funky smell.
> 
> ...


Excellent explanation. Well said. How refreshing.


----------



## apasunee (Jun 13, 2009)

I agree,,, that was a good explanation,,, well executed,, good form,,, ill give it an eight..... Good job....


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 13, 2009)

I agree with Hayduke too! Bout 6 months ago my good buddy was getting 10 lbs a month shipped in from oregon, every single pound was made into a "brick", and trust me, this was no shit weed! i'm sure a bit of potency was lost from smashing it together, but these nuggets were dried and cured perfectly and was some of the best dank i've every smoked...there were purps, kush's, and diesels, ahh, sooo delicious...we'd open all of it up and break it apart and it would actually come back to life so to speak, and after a few days in jars you couldn't even tell it was compressed...they definetely knew what they were doin...apparently dude that was sending em owns 5 grow houses and has been in the game for 12 years!

GKN


----------



## jeepboi (Jun 13, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> I agree with Hayduke too! Bout 6 months ago my good buddy was getting 10 lbs a month shipped in from oregon, every single pound was made into a "brick", and trust me, this was no shit weed! i'm sure a bit of potency was lost from smashing it together, but these nuggets were dried and cured perfectly and was some of the best dank i've every smoked...there were purps, kush's, and diesels, ahh, sooo delicious...we'd open all of it up and break it apart and it would actually come back to life so to speak, and after a few days in jars you couldn't even tell it was compressed...they definetely knew what they were doin...apparently dude that was sending em owns 5 grow houses and has been in the game for 12 years!
> 
> GKN


why would you say that about your friend rumors like that can get friends in trouble. Be safe out there


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 14, 2009)

jeepboi said:


> why would you say that about your friend rumors like that can get friends in trouble. Be safe out there


what you talking bout man???


----------



## apasunee (Jun 14, 2009)

yeah,, I dont understand that comment either, rumors? getting friends in trouble? HMMMMMMM.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 14, 2009)

apasunee said:


> yeah,, I dont understand that comment either, rumors? getting friends in trouble? HMMMMMMM.


haha, yeah, makes no sense...i don't speak rumors, just pure truth and i'd never get my friends in trouble....dumbass!! who knows, i think he smoked a bit too much today!


GKN


----------



## dieselhound (Jun 14, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> what you talking bout man???


Don't ya know they bust you and then you roll on the 10lb fish. HAHA. Paranoia will destroy you.


----------



## apasunee (Jun 14, 2009)

God knows Ive said shit that made no sense when I was less than straight.. a


GrowKindNugs said:


> haha, yeah, makes no sense...i don't speak rumors, just pure truth and i'd never get my friends in trouble....dumbass!! who knows, i think he smoked a bit too much today!
> 
> 
> GKN


----------



## Hayduke (Jun 14, 2009)

dieselhound said:


> Don't ya know they bust you and then you roll on the 10lb fish. HAHA. Paranoia will destroy you.


among old school stoners this is absolute taboo. If you get caught, it is on you and keep your f'n mouth shut...they are not going to water board you, they will just tell lies.

I also did not find anything incriminating about his post.


----------



## apasunee (Jun 14, 2009)

From what Ive seen and heard,,, Kids nowadays dont have too much sense when it comes to having to take the fall for your own actions... But thats maybe just around here......


----------



## Hayduke (Jun 14, 2009)

apasunee said:


> From what Ive seen and heard,,, Kids nowadays dont have too much sense when it comes to having to take the fall for your own actions... But thats maybe just around here......


All of the old pothead etiquette is gone. No more smoke out or kick down for scoring for a friend (I understand not smoking out the dealer as his price is too high) No more pass to the left, call before coming over, don't torch the bowl, match me, or stoner time.

There are lots of little nuances I have forgotten. I am not sure...but I believe it all started with "puff, puff, pass" You are double hitting! that used to be a no-no.

There is actually a thread on here in which a dude was loaned a 400w hps, the dude for what ever reason needed it back. The borrower refused as he was in the middle of a grow (this was supplemental light not sole source). Well the guy ended up breaking in, taking his light back and one cola off one plant...left all other valuables (deal was to get some bud for the loan I guess) 

Well the break in was not right...but dude called the cops on the guy since he is a legal care provider (I think he is a Canuuk)...Update on thread yesterday...dude got busted...after the legal dude rolled on him.

Now should he have kicked in the door to take back what was his? No, but should he lose his house, car, job, girlfriend, freedom and be anally raped?
NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!Quit talking to pigs people...they are not your friends, we have been at war for 37 years and they are the enemy!

I have argued this point in several threads with several youngsters, most of whom just want to grow bud so they can make lots of money, probably so they can buy and play more video games. I really wish people like that would quit smoking Cannabis...the world has already developed all sorts of drugs for the morally weak....

Sorry if the tone is a little angry, I need to smoke now!


----------



## blazinbudsforever (Jun 14, 2009)

SO 
to get back to your original post .....
A recent "locked up abroad" episode showed how they take mex weed put it in a compactor rap it in black tarp, put coffee grinds, rap it again etc. I guess this is good for getting it across the border if thats what you had in mind. I wouldnt suggest transporting unless you want to be on that show lol.


----------



## Hayduke (Jun 14, 2009)

blazinbudsforever said:


> SO
> to get back to your original post .....
> A recent "locked up abroad" episode showed how they take mex weed put it in a compactor rap it in black tarp, put coffee grinds, rap it again etc. I guess this is good for getting it across the border if thats what you had in mind. I wouldnt suggest transporting unless you want to be on that show lol.


Coffee grounds do not work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATooDope (Jun 14, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> All of the old pothead etiquette is gone. No more smoke out or kick down for scoring for a friend (I understand not smoking out the dealer as his price is too high) No more pass to the left, call before coming over, don't torch the bowl, match me, or stoner time.
> 
> There are lots of little nuances I have forgotten. I am not sure...but I believe it all started with "puff, puff, pass" You are double hitting! that used to be a no-no.


I totally feel you on that one. No one has any regard anymore. I always try to smoke out(those who deserve it), and I wont lie I wont kick down my friend weed for hooking me up with a connect, but I will smoke him out. And I honestly have no problem with puff,puff,pass, but thats only because everyone else gets to take 2 also. As long as its equal, fair, and everyone is relaxing and not treating it like crack(Its sad, but I seriously do think that some people just should not smoke weed), then im completely fine with it. Anything less than that, and its one word.

SKETCH.

ATooDope


----------



## jeepboi (Jun 14, 2009)

what i meant was why bring up your buds business of 5 keys or so if it could bring about trouble if i knew someone getting 5 keys a month one of the last things i would do is talk about it, forum or online whatever. yeah caution is the key in my book. just my perspective .

on point though ziploc makes hand pump vacum bags, hidden inside dog food bags works too. you can also pour out the dog food get another empty bag ct it in half take ou the middle liner brown bag pour some food in un cut bag take top part of cut brown liner put on top of food glue it on the side, then put vacum bag in then bottom brown liner glue it on let dry then put the rest of the food that will fit in it. 

now you have a well hidden stash (this is bettter for larger stashes as kinda process thats lengthy) 

wal-mart sells the vacum bags


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 14, 2009)

jeepboi said:


> what i meant was why bring up your buds business of 5 keys or so if it could bring about trouble if i knew someone getting 5 keys a month one of the last things i would do is talk about it, forum or online whatever. yeah caution is the key in my book. just my perspective .
> 
> on point though ziploc makes hand pump vacum bags, hidden inside dog food bags works too. you can also pour out the dog food get another empty bag ct it in half take ou the middle liner brown bag pour some food in un cut bag take top part of cut brown liner put on top of food glue it on the side, then put vacum bag in then bottom brown liner glue it on let dry then put the rest of the food that will fit in it.
> 
> ...


dude, that's a bit paranoid don't ya think!? it's not like i was sayin my friends name is john brown and he's a drug dealer...this was over a year ago and no longer goes on, he wanted to get out while he was on top...i'm not a kid and i know how not to get busted, knock on wood, i've never even been close! take care guys...

GKN


----------



## jeepboi (Jun 14, 2009)

im not ball bustin just 5 keys isnt a small offense, just threw my opinion out there. and yea i tend to take alot of precautions personally


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 15, 2009)

jeepboi said:


> im not ball bustin just 5 keys isnt a small offense, just threw my opinion out there. and yea i tend to take alot of precautions personally


whatever dude....i'm done with you


----------



## jeepboi (Jun 15, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> whatever dude....i'm done with you



yeah if you were my friend i would be done with you too. now thats the truth not a flame Like i said i wasnt ball bustin you but you apparently have it in your mind that i still am but whatever the end.


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Jun 15, 2009)

Damn guys calm down lol its not about whos dick is bigger anymore just  and


----------



## TheDonMan (Jun 15, 2009)

and not all cops are bad and out to get you. If your smart about it you to can survive.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 15, 2009)

TheDonMan said:


> and not all cops are bad and out to get you. If your smart about it you to can survive.


exactly....i'm chillen and doin alot of  this evening...


GKN


----------



## theMONSTER (Jun 25, 2009)

ok, i made this thread, and im glad it went so far, however what i meant by pressing it into a brick was simply growing your own, curing it, then putting it into maybe 6oz or 1lb brick, simply to keep it for me , but at the same time minimizing space. and i have had brick weed before, its crap, although it did spring back to life after i had it all apart.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 25, 2009)

theMONSTER said:


> ok, i made this thread, and im glad it went so far, however what i meant by pressing it into a brick was simply growing your own, curing it, then putting it into maybe 6oz or 1lb brick, simply to keep it for me , but at the same time minimizing space. and i have had brick weed before, its crap, although it did spring back to life after i had it all apart.


ehhh, what a shame that'd be! why would you want to brick up some delicious fresh homegrown?? it doesn't take up that much room when it's in jars...i would never do that, but to each his own i guess....


GKN


----------



## nikkelz (Jun 25, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> ehhh, what a shame that'd be! why would you want to brick up some delicious fresh homegrown?? it doesn't take up that much room when it's in jars...i would never do that, but to each his own i guess....
> 
> 
> GKN


 maybe he wants to deter criminals by making a "brick" to throw at them....but i guess he could use jars too.

w/e lol


----------



## S0uthernSm0ke (Jun 25, 2009)

dude since no one can stay on topic, i think the best thing to do if your wanting to EXtremely minimize space is grind your shit down and then put it in mason jars. it will take up more of the jar shape, and you can screen it for those extra special bowls!


----------



## masterganja (Jun 25, 2009)

dude thats like weed powder...lol


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Jun 25, 2009)

S0uthernSm0ke said:


> dude since no one can stay on topic, i think the best thing to do if your wanting to EXtremely minimize space is grind your shit down and then put it in mason jars. it will take up more of the jar shape, and you can screen it for those extra special bowls!


That aint weed! Its maricoke...


----------



## nikkelz (Jun 26, 2009)

Mysticlown150 said:


> That aint weed! Its maricoke...


 no disrespect to homey with the powder weed....but you killin me with that.....why doesnt homey just buy a vaccum sealer....because your logic doesnt work.....for all that dusty shit you coulda just made hashish....that way you ONLY smoke the goods and leave the plant material behind.....save it for honey oil....its a 3 step process....i rather he just buy a vaccum seal,so that way it lasts longer and it compresses it while keepin the integrity of the bud intact....dont get me wrong theres nothing wrong with pulverizing your weed...if you gonna make canna butter and using something to strain it thru...it just doesnt make sence to pulverize your weed to me unless you making hash,or butter.....unless you talking about usng a vaporizer,then pulverizing the weed makes complete sense


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 26, 2009)

nikkelz said:


> no disrespect to homey with the powder weed....but you killin me with that.....why doesnt homey just buy a vaccum sealer....because your logic doesnt work.....for all that dusty shit you coulda just made hashish....that way you ONLY smoke the goods and leave the plant material behind.....save it for honey oil....its a 3 step process....i rather he just buy a vaccum seal,so that way it lasts longer and it compresses it while keepin the integrity of the bud intact....dont get me wrong theres nothing wrong with pulverizing your weed...if you gonna make canna butter and using something to strain it thru...it just doesnt make sence to pulverize your weed to me unless you making hash,or butter.....unless you talking about usng a vaporizer,then pulverizing the weed makes complete sense


i think ya'll missed what he was saying..he didnt say to grind it up and then store, he said grind up, then screen for kief...im pretty sure that is kief in the container...


GKN


----------



## Reeny (Jun 26, 2009)

Back in the good ole days we used a trash compactor


----------



## theMONSTER (Jun 27, 2009)

or you could get a slut to suck all the air outta the bag for you..ehhh ehhh?...no?...haha


----------



## theMONSTER (Jun 27, 2009)

i guess if you had enough you could use a trash truck///


----------



## dew-b (Jun 27, 2009)

theMONSTER said:


> I wasa wondering if there is any proper method to compressing weed into bricks, not to sell but to keep for my personal use so when my bag needs a refill i can just rip a few chuncks off and yea...wanna know how..any suggestions?


 what you probly do to get what you want after its cured then press it into a meatloaf pan. line it with wax paper first to make it easer to remove after pressing. might need to get a vice& pease of wood to get a good press


----------



## laminatedspacedestruction (Jun 28, 2009)

it really sounds like you just wanna stick it in a vacumn sealer, even if only for 10 mins, itll compress te buds for sure, into bricks of any shape/size depending on how you pack the bag hell you could even get the 9 dollar reynolds handyvac or whatever handheld thing they make.


----------



## JQuick (Dec 10, 2010)

yo im 17 and ive been trying to get people to continue to do these things but they just dont get it. we dont smoke weed just to get high. weed is like a lifestyle not just a hobby


----------



## Mr humboldt (Mar 5, 2015)

theMONSTER said:


> I wasa wondering if there is any proper method to compressing weed into bricks, not to sell but to keep for my personal use so when my bag needs a refill i can just rip a few chuncks off and yea...wanna know how..any suggestions?


----------



## Mr humboldt (Mar 5, 2015)

theMONSTER said:


> I wasa wondering if there is any proper method to compressing weed into bricks, not to sell but to keep for my personal use so when my bag needs a refill i can just rip a few chuncks off and yea...wanna know how..any suggestions?


I brick up trim with a paper brick press . I take out stems and big leaf be for I press it .. they sell like hot cakes back east ..


----------



## oill (Mar 14, 2015)

theMONSTER said:


> I wasa wondering if there is any proper method to compressing weed into bricks, not to sell but to keep for my personal use so when my bag needs a refill i can just rip a few chuncks off and yea...wanna know how..any suggestions?


Not a bad idea. You can use a vacuum sealer. That's the best way to preserve it


----------



## justugh (Mar 15, 2015)

trash compactor/recycling compactor/ home made press Redneck rigging 

u need a steel box 5 sides u pack the box full then u use a 2nd piece of steel fitted to the box so slides in and down on that has a steel pole (pole is about 4 ) about 18 up the pole weld a something on it to make a catch and u can use weights from any standard weight set .(put the weight on compacts it leave it there for 20 mins remove weight add more weed i would use a different kind repeat and do that until the brick is the size u want ...........now here is trick on the bottom of the steel box u drilled out a few 1/4 in holes (to make sure nothing goes tho cut some wax paper to fit) to get the brick out turn the box upside down poke a hole with a stick make come out ........put it back in so it is upside and put weight on it for 30 mins to make it all flush on sides 

large amounts u want a commercial trash compactor brand new ....the only use for it will now be this 

if u are doing this for traveling reasons 
3 things i know that is effective at hiding it
1 coffee
2 jasmine flowers 
3 hot peppers (as they hurt the dogs nose)

personally i like vacuum packing jar then u take the bag and wash it down with Iso 99%.........take that and put into a box right before i close the box mace the inside (u have cleaned it off the smell i locked be hide 2 systems glass so do not get crushed and cures correctly plus the vacuum seal to keep them from moving /protective cover ...finally the mace as a masking agent plus booby trap for anyone unknown ) the oil from the mace will stay on the outside so if anyone touches it then their face burning........tell who ever when they get it use tongs and rinse off with milk to kill oils


----------

